
RISC Is Fundamentally Unscalable - kristianp
https://blackhole12.com/blog/risc-is-fundamentally-unscalable/
======
jepler
"Practicality beats purity", and conversions like integer<>floating point are
ripe for efficient implementation using a small number of gates. CVT.W.D in
MIPS did that decades ago (including setting a condition bit for cases which
could not be converted). In a world where, for better or for worse, "how fast
it runs javascript" is an important metric, engineers (armed with copious
execution traces of real world software) should make a rational choice and
find a way to include FJCVTZS in an instruction set next to other more
traditional conversions like whatever ARM's equivalent of CVT.W.D is.

------
api
CISC is basically a specialized data compression codec for micro-ops. That is
all.

~~~
afiori
But his point on pipelining vs VLIW seems valid

